# Chroming Lure Blanks



## Trapper

Has anyone found a source for chroming some plastic lure blanks? 

I tried the source of the blanks since they offer the bait in unpainted/Black-chrome/Blue-chrome to see if they could supply me with a supply of simple chromed blanks, they told me they ordered them in 10,000 each and couldn't get just chromed blanks.

I tried the chrome paint, but thats a joke. Its more like dull silver on the baits.

I thought maybe a car restoration place that rechromes plastic, but when I contacted one of them, they need to know what type of plastic is used and the supplier of the baits won't get me that information.

Kinda frustrating, but I am not ready to give up yet. Thanks for any help.
Trapper


----------



## leeabu

I have been experimenting with silver foil leaf. It is a thin foil of silver leaf on a backing. You put the glue on the lure let it get tacky, and then put the sheet on the lure and pull off the backing leaving the silver leaf. I have not had the results I am looking for yet. I believe the secret is the correct glue. They sell a special glue for this, but I have been trying to do it on the cheap. This winter I guess I'll have to spend the money for the correct glue.


----------



## JamesT

The process is called vacuum deposition, physical vapor deposition, sputtering, etc (silver, gold, carbon,etc)

wikipedia "sputter deposition" for more info on the process.

While the process is quick and easy(I've coated many non-conductive samples with gold before looking at them in the S.E.M.-takes only a few minutes), the equipment is costly

http://www.classifiedads.com/miscellaneous_items-ad2609171.htm. 

You may be able to find a small (used) setup to coat one lure at a time for 
under 1k.

I believe Smithwick was the first lure company in the U.S. to buy a sputterer. Their "chrome" on their rogues, devil horses, etc is through this process (at least it used to be, maybe they use a cheaper method now). 

Your best bet if you don't want to shell out the cash for the equipment is foiling (http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=122766&highlight=foiling+tutorial) or silver leaf. Silver leaf is extremely difficult to get a single uniform layer but it is very reflective and has many "3-d" facets.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=153269


----------



## JamesT

also, as far as spray paints go, the best chrome I have found is the "Dupli-Color" brand Chrome. Napa has it and some Wal Marts or Meijers may have it.

Dupli-Color also makes a "Metalcast" series of spray paints which is 2 paints - first layer is their "Ground Coat" and the 2nd layer is the anodized color you want (they make about 8 colors). I often use just the "Ground Coat" and am very impressed (I like it slightly better than Krylons equivalent). Although their Chrome wasn't designed to be used with their ground coat, I bet a thin coat of Chrome over their "metalcast ground coat" would look pretty good. Good luck, I too (and everyone here, I'm sure) would love to get some chrome bling with as little work as possible.


----------



## st.slippy

I know this isn't what you are looking for, but rustoleum makes a metal finish that looks nice. Do a base coat of white, then hit it with a couple coats of the metal finish rustoleum. You can also find metalic paints at autozone that shine really nice, they are used for rechroming your car parts and there are videos on how to use them. Here are pics of the rustoleum finish. The reef runner style I was running out of paint, which made it look textured


----------



## st.slippy

Oh sorry James beat me to the one at autozone. Duplicolor is it


----------



## HappySnag

Trapper-you can paint plastic with Powder Paint,i found you can spraj powder paint or you can mix povder paint with special liqid then paint and bake for cure,they have tape you put on before painting after baiking you peel tape that place is paint free,everything is on By Powder Pain by Lb
http://powderbuythepound.com/
snag


----------



## Husky

You might want to try this method.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=151184


----------

